# Squiggles



## MM (Nov 11, 2007)

In the most recent Marlin magazine, the squiggles was listed as a billfish spot. I don't see that area mentioned much here. Can anyone post the coordinates? Is it a general area or a sea mount or ledge? I did a search but could not find anything.

Thanks


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

The Squiggles are due south of Destin about a 100 miles +.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

I pulled these off a chart hangingon my wall.

Squiggle: 29 30 031 / 86 24 651

S.E. end: 29 25 500 / 86 19 500

These 2 points are 58-60 miles S out of Destin Pass.


----------

